# Introducing myself



## Jonna (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey, 
I'm twenty-two years old a fancy mice breeder from Finland. I became interested in mice about a year ago and in May 2015, I acquired my first mice from Saija Paldanius and Janet Salonen, which I am very pleased. 
At the moment my main focus is on splasheds and different types of tricolors and as a by-product will be born other varieties with different coat types and colors. In the future, I would like to start working on with brindles and variegateds.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Jonna (Jun 1, 2015)

WoodWitch, :thx


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome Jonna!


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Hi there! Welcome to the forum


----------

